# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل النية الحسنة تشفع لصاحبها و يأُجر عليها ...؟؟؟؟

## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

قد ينوي المسلم أو المسلمة نية جازمة على القيام بأعمال شرعية 

فيحول بينه و بين العمل مواتع للقيام به .

فهل النية الحسنة تشفع لصاحبها و يأُجر عليها ......؟؟؟؟؟ 

و جزاكم الله خير

----------


## حمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما , عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يروي عن ربه عز وجل قال : ( إن الله كتب الحسنات والسيئات , ثم بيّن ذلك , فمن همّ بحسنة , فلم يعملها , كتبها الله له عنده حسنة كاملة , فإن هو همّ بها , فعملها , كتبها الله له عنده عشر حسنات إلى سبعمائة ضعف , إلى أضعاف كثيرة , ومن همّ بسيئة , فلم يعملها , كتبها الله له عنده حسنة كاملة , فإن هو همّ بها , فعملها , كتبها الله له سيئة واحدة)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اختي الكريمة  يضاف الى ماذكره الاخ حمد جزاه الله خيرا
اليك هذا الحديث في الصحيح الذي يبين ان اناسا يعطون اجر المجاهدين وهم في بيوتهم ولكن حبسهم العذر
قال  البخاري في صحيحه 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سليمان بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد هو ابن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حميد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ 
‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان في غزاة فقال ‏ ‏إن أقواما ‏ ‏بالمدينة ‏ ‏خلفنا ما سلكنا ‏ ‏شعبا ‏ ‏ولا واديا إلا وهم معنا فيه حبسهم العذر ‏
قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري
قوله : ( خلفنا ) ‏ 
بسكون اللام أي وراءنا وضبطه بعضهم بتشديد اللام وسكون الفاء . ‏ 
قوله : ( إلا وهم معنا فيه حبسهم العذر ) ‏ 
في رواية الإسماعيلي من طريق أخرى عن حماد بن زيد " إلا وهم معكم فيه بالنية " 
ولابن حبان وأبي عوانة من حديث جابر " إلا شركوكم في الأجر " 
بدل قول " إلا كانوا معكم " والمراد بالعذر ما هو أعم من المرض وعدم القدرة على السفر 
وقد رواه مسلم من حديث جابر بلفظ " حبسهم المرض " وكأنه محمول على الأغلب

----------


## لامية العرب

جزاك الله خيرا أختي اسماء سؤال يراودني  دائما 
وجزى الله المشايخ خير الجزاء على الردود
ولكن ماذا لو كان المانع من متع الدنيا الغير ضرورية هل تتساوى النية والأجر؟؟!!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

مقاصد المكلَّفين
http://www.waqfeya.net/open.php?cat=14&book=588

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

حديث إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب له مثل ما كان يعمل وهو مقيم صحيح 
قال بعض العلماء يفيد أن من كان يعتاد عملا إذا فاته لعذر فذاك لا ينقص من أجره والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أسماء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة  و المقيدة 

و بارك الله فيكم 
 بعد ما أدرجة السؤال قمت بالبحث 
 جمعت بعض المعلومات المهمة و إن شاء الله تكون صحيحة 
عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : " من أتى إلى فراشه و هو ينوي أن يقوم يصلي من الليل فغلبته عيناه حتى أصبح .
كتب له ما نوى و كان نومه صدقة عليه من ربه عز و جل " رواه النسائي و ابن ماجة و صححه الشيخ الألباني .
عن سهل بن حنيف رضي الله عنه  أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : " من سأل الله الشهادة بصدق بلغه الله منازل الشهداء و إن مات على فراشه " رواه مسلم 
 سؤال : ماذا لو كان المانع ضيق الوقت ..؟؟؟

----------

